# Sidthimunki Tank



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've wanted these ever since I researched snail-eating loaches and decided they were not a good combo with cichlids.

Ideas of what to put with them? Your thoughts on:
Trigonostigma espei?
Boraras brigittae?
Inpaichthys kerri?
Other suggestions?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i had never heard of these until now. i just researched them. very cool loach. what i read says that they should be in groups of at least 5 and belong in a peaceful community or species tank


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I think the species you listed would be fine, with the latter two being a bit more exotic.

How do you feel about rainbow fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I keep looking at rainbow fish but I don't like the pinched look of their snouts when mature. There are a LOT of different varieties though.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would skip the _Inpaichthys_, as they can be rather nippy. The _Boraras_ are rather small, but the _Trigonostigma_ would be a good match. You might also consider some of the Blue-Eyes, small relatives of the Rainbowfish. Some are very colorful with blues and yellows, which would stand out nicely against the red of the _Trigonostigma_.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've always liked loaches, interesting and often active little guys! I would definitely aim for the largest shoal you can comfortably fit in your tank. If you haven't been over to http://www.loaches.com/ I'd suggest checking it out as well!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have about 20 dwarf loaches in my 90 gallon mostly small tetra community tank. This tank also has Bolivian rams, which don't interact with the loaches.

My original 2 dwarf loaches are now about 10 years old. The other 18 I purchased about 5 years ago on aquabid. The deal was 15 loaches (they actually shipped 18) for $100 with free shipping. Dwarf loaches usually sell for about $15 each. In a large school, they are a mass of motion. However, dwarf loaches don't mix will corydoras, as the loaches constantly nip them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Regarding blue-eyes, any specific suggestions? Pseudomugil furcatus? Celebes rainbow fish? Other? I've never seen these fish in person.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Endlers? They could provide the live food naturally, LOL.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Been cruising other forums and the rainbow guys think sids are too nippy for the blue eyes. Although I still see furcatus recommended by other sources.

Anyone keeping the sids?

Pondering various other rasboras and haven't totally given up on the blue eyes.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Like I said, I have 20 sids in my 90 gallon tank. They don't mix well with my Cories and they used to nip the trailing fins of my angelfish. They might annoy any bottom dwelling fish, but they leave alone everything else in the tank, which is mostly small tetras and Bolivian Rams.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So you are keeping them with rummynose, neons and glass cats?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Yes plus debauwi cats which sometimes school with them.


----------

